# Okay size nest box for Dutch doe?



## brentr (Apr 2, 2012)

I have a first-litter dutch doe due to get her nest box on Saturday.  I have a nest box that has these inside dimensions: 12" long X 7.5" wide X 8.5" high.  It has a 4.5" shelf across the top at the back and then the sides slope down to 4" front.  Would this box be large enough for her?  It was originally built for a Netherland Dwarf.

If it is too small, what are the proper dimensions for a nest box for a dutch rabbit?  I've not weighed her, but I'd put her at 4 lbs.  She's not a really big rabbit.

Thanks for the help!


----------



## bunnylovincowgirl (Apr 2, 2012)

That's definitely big enough.  Nest boxes should be pretty small to keep the litter snug and warm together.


----------

